# Hind-end awareness



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm, this might have been more appropriately located in the "All Sports" forum. Apologies if anyone feels that it is misplaced.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We did some rear end awareness traing in one of our classes. You need a small 4 legged plastic stool. Basically, you start by clicking and treating for any paw touching on the stool. Then you increase the duration of the touch reuired to earn a click and treat. Eventually you are looking for two front paws on the stool. And the last step is actually walking around the stool with two front paws on the stool for balance. Jess loved this game and if I brought out the stool he would get very excited.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If you google 'teaching dog hind end awareness', a lot of information comes up 

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use an upside-down dog bowl that's just big enough for the front paws to fit on. Molly learned to go left and right while keeping her front paws on the bowl. This taught her excellent rear-end awareness. She can do a formal heel backwards and she even walks backwards on her own sometimes.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that there is a good section in the Michael Ellis "The Power of Training Dogs with Food" video about this. They use a large plastic food bowl upside down. I superglued a towel onto mine to give better traction. After some time with that, we moved to a flower pot base.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Youtube search " clicker train pivot" and you'll get quite a few tutorials (some better than others) on the exercises being described above.

- Pivoting
- Backing up (not you moving into your dog, but your dog being able to offer/do it without his personal space pushed)
- Backing up stairs/onto a surface 
- Agility "two on two off "(2o2o) training (youtube search for tutorials)
- Lifting up back feet on cue ("pretend pee on things")
- Crawling
-backing in a circle around you
-backing up through your legs (weaving)

Lots of things!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes to everything in the post above!

Here are some old videos of things I have done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT2Tgxgss64
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzwt5xY-F70


----------

